# USB-Soundcard with mic amp which works!



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

I have searched the forum, and can see that many people recommending E-MU or M-Audio sound cards. But I cannot find a post telling a "succes story" about a specific card.

So I was hoping if anyone can tell if they have used one of the two following usb-cards succesfully with REW?

M-Audio Mobile Pre USB

E-MU 04040

The two cards above have the right price (for me) and have phantom power for the microphone. I am using a Behringer ECM8000 with it. Personally I am leaning towards the M-Audio. But I would appreciate hearing about some experiences before buying


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Any soundcard will work with REW as long as it has a line-out and line-in (or an XLR mic in with phantom power).

The only problems have been with cards that the manufacturers haven't provided proper drivers for Vista or W7.

brucek


----------



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

brucek said:


> Any soundcard will work with REW as long as it has a line-out and line-in (or an XLR mic in with phantom power).
> 
> The only problems have been with cards that the manufacturers haven't provided proper drivers for Vista or W7.
> 
> brucek


I know, but even though all sound cards should work in theory, I still see forum topics about cards which cannot calibrate probably etc. So I would feel best about buying a card which I know some people have used with succes running vista/W7.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you want the sound card merely for REW and don’t specifically need some feature that the M-audio and E-MU offer, you might consider the Tascam US-122L. It’s quite a bit cheaper than those other two you’re looking at.

Here’s a thread where the M-Audio was used successfully – not sure what the OS was, however.

What you might do is Google “m-audio mobile pre reviews” etc. and see what you can find on these cards. Often people will mention what their OS is in their comments.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

